# Debating between farthing and coplar spoo



## Baloog (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm trying to decide between these two breeders. Anyone with experience with either have input? I'm looking for a calm puppy that I can do therapy with. Color of the pup doesn't matter to me. 

One temperament tests by an expert letting the expert pick out what dog will be best for therapy. The other will pick out the dog for me and will also allow me to do the temperament test myself. I'm not sure which is better...


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

I'd spoken to both breeders two years ago when I was looking for a dog I liked them both but ended up going w Valcopy. I liked Christine and Farthing more and would probably get a dog from her if I were looking again, she had a lot of info and I liked her process for puppy picking and care and again for the body types I liked, Farthing dogs seem to be finer boned than solid taller Coplar Creek poodles, another groomer I know owned a Coplar Poodle and I didn't really care for her face (almost blocky with dripping flews) and poor color a very bad black (not a blue or silver dog either). This is the ONLY Coplar dog I'd seen in person so make of it what you will I didn't actually go look at the dogs in person for Coplar only Farthing.
If temperament is your only concern both the Coplar dog I met and the Farthing Dogs had great nerves so sorry cant really help there!


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Based on what I know I would go with Farthing. Parker's sire was bred by Farthing and has produced wonderful puppies for me and many others.


----------

